# PICKED UP XD9sc TODAY!



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Well the wait is over.:mrgreen:

After over 2wks on layaway, I was able to pick up my new XD9sc today with cash _"donated_" from the wife's yearly bonus. (_yep I owe her_)

I also managed to get 2 extra mags - 1 10rnd & 1 16rnd with XD finger extention sleeve. And I got 2 Pearce Pinky extenders for the 10rnd ones.

Cleaned it all up & gave it a once over tonight, and am very impressed with the quality of workmanship that's gone into this gun.

I'm on a quest for a good decent OWB holster & mag holder, and I've discovered some on _*highnoonholsters.com *_that seem to fit the bill, and will probably order one or both tomorrow.

I'm very anxious to shoot it this Fri when I take the wife out on "_date night" _

I'll hopefull to post some pic's in the next couple of days and share.

Later

_I am not addicted...........I am not addicted..............I am not addicted............._


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm jealous. The XD9SC is my next purchase to be a baby brother to my XD40 Service and replace it as my carry gun. 

Post pics soon!


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Shot Pics Today!*

K got really bored thismoring and figured it was a good time to take some pics of the new XD9sc.

I threw in other "members" of the family for fun

Here's some of the raw highlights.

     

oh I used a SONY DSC-P71 digital camera. Not a great lens & only 3.2mgpix.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

SWEET defensive gun, and range toy... ENJOY


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Just got mine last week. Put 150 rounds through it yesterday. You will really like it. Only took about 20 shots to really get used to it and dial in. 4-5" groups at 10 yards after that. Low recoil. I did have to "alter" my grip slightly as I was gripping the trigger to low and was getting pinched at the point of trigger break. Don't know what to attribute that to and a minor hand position adjustment worked well.

I have it on my hip right now in an XD paddle holster (not the crappy belt holster in the gear package) which will also hold my XD .40 Tactical. I also bought a custom fitted leather IWB holster for it.

Enjoy and report on Friday's range session.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll give a full report on how it shoots on Fri Nite.

_(If I'm REALLY good......I'll even post pics of the target_):smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase. I just got my service a little less than 3 weeks ago and after putting 650 rounds through it, I think I'm ordering a SC today  Enjoy and be sure to follow up.

-Jeff-


----------

